
Yannis's Law: Programmer Productivity Doubles Every 6 Years - Jtsummers
https://yanniss.github.io/law.html
======
danm07
Definitely an interesting take, though I'm not sure it'll catch on. The unit
measurement for productivity is not as clear as, say, Swanson's or Moore's
law.

Would be interesting to see you quantify this (in output maybe?)?

